# Biken im Regental - Marienthal,Regenstauf, Nittenau etc.



## EL_Rey (6. Mai 2010)

Gibts Biker aus dieser Gegend hier im Forum ? Könnte man ja mal ne gemeinsame Runde drehen .....


----------



## 3cinos (7. Mai 2010)

Servus,
was fährst Du und welche Altersklasse stellst Du Dir vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Rey (9. Mai 2010)

3cinos schrieb:


> Servus,
> was fährst Du und welche Altersklasse stellst Du Dir vor?



Altersklasse ... Ist irrelevant. Bin vom Tempo her eher entspannt unterwegs, hab weder trainigsplan noch pulsmesser oder ähnliches. Fun only, ab besten erst ne schöne runde dann im marienthal in den Biergarten.


----------



## MTB_Matze (13. Mai 2010)

In der Ecke bin ich heuer auch schon ein paar mal unterwegs gewesen. Geniale Gegend total toll!


----------



## Weirdo (11. September 2014)

Vier Jahre später... noch jemand dort unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted176932 (22. September 2014)

Weirdo schrieb:


> Vier Jahre später... noch jemand dort unterwegs?


yep komme aus Rgbg.


----------



## psychoo2 (11. Oktober 2014)

Mein täglich bike Gebiet..von Rgbg bis Karlstein


----------



## Deleted176932 (16. Oktober 2014)

Geht dort was,l?

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## psychoo2 (16. Oktober 2014)

Sind schon ganz gute Sachen dabei. Aber der Regensburger Westen is besser :-D


----------



## 3cinos (16. Oktober 2014)

Welches Gebiet muss ich mir unter "Regensburger Westen" vorstellen?


----------



## Deleted176932 (16. Oktober 2014)

Schau unter Google maps. Es gibt nur den Westen mit trails im Osten ist nichts

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (16. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt so nicht. Gibt sogar gute gebaute Strecken im Osten. Aber die kennt halt nicht jeder


----------



## Deleted176932 (17. Oktober 2014)

stimmt in Oberhinkofen, aber dort liegt überall Hundeschiss! Muss man nicht unbedingt haben.


----------



## psychoo2 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich rede eher vom Gebiet Hohe Linie bis rüber nach Regenstauf.


----------



## 3cinos (17. Oktober 2014)

Welche Ansprüche müssen erfüllt sein, dass es eine "gute Sache" ist?


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Oktober 2014)

Naja..Schone Singletrail...gute Abfahrten und technische Passagen die aber von jedem zum Meistern sind !


----------



## pndrev (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte dieses Wochenende evtl mal nach Regensburg schauen zum Biken. Ziel wäre Donaustauf und dort bisserl die Wälder hoch und runter.

Wie sieht's nach dem Regen unter der Woche dort denn so aus? Trocknen die Südhänge da ein wenig ab oder ist das hoffnungslos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176932 (31. Oktober 2014)

Nächstes Wochenende?

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neo_78 (19. November 2014)

Hallo
Wer mal lust hat kann mit uns rund um Nittenau die Trails erleben. 
Wir (Tsv Nittenau Radsport) fahren jeden Samstag um 13.30 vom Marktplatz in Nittenau weg. Meistens so 25 - 55 km und 600 - 1100 hm.
Es sind schöne Abschnitte dabei die ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern.  Würde mich freuen den ein oder anderen auf unserer Ausfahrt begrüßen zu dürfen. 

RIDE ON


----------



## Deleted176932 (19. November 2014)

Top! Ware letztens auf dem 5 Seen Rundweg, wäre dabei!


----------

